# I am happy for you



## Encolpius

Hello, well it is quite an interesting sentence. How would you translate "I am happy for you" into your language? Do you use the literal translation? Thanks. Enc.

English: I am happy for you.
Italian. Sono contento/contenta per te.
Hungarian:


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Χαίρομαι γιά σένα»
'çerome ʝa 'sena
lit. "[I'm] glad for you"

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative
[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Olen iloinen puolestasi._ I'm glad for you.

I have also heard _olen iloinen kanssasi_ (I'm glad with you), but to me this sounds strange, old-fashioned, and non-Finnish. Perhaps someone else can share their opinion about this?


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _Estou/fico contente/feliz por ti/você._


----------



## Marinee

French : Je suis content/heureux pour toi/vous.


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:* Я рад(а) за тебя. (ja r*a*d(a) za tib'*a*) - I'm glad for you.


----------



## Volcano

In Turkish

Senin adına sevindim.


----------



## Rallino

Encolpius said:


> English: I am happy for you.
> Italian. Sono contento/contenta per te.
> Hungarian:



Why did you leave out Hungarian? ^^


----------



## Encolpius

Because I do not know the answer and wonder what it is.


----------



## Rallino

How about: *Örülök neked* ?


----------



## Encolpius

I don't know. Let's wait for other natives.  Anyway, I don't let other Hungarians make their comments here, it is an excellent opportunity now. 
Örülök neked sounds OK, but in that case I'd simply use: Örülök neki. [literally I am happy for it]. I think örülök neked means: I am happy you've come.


----------



## bibax

The problem is that I do not know what does the English phrase mean.

Something like _"I am happy that you are happy"_ or something else? 

Or _"I am happy that I have you"_?
Or _"I am happy that you are successful (you have reached a considerable success)"_?
Or _"You make me happy"_?


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> The problem is that I do not know what does the English phrase mean. what the English phrase means. Bacha na slovosled.



You can hear that phrase when something good happened to your friend and you feel happy, too. There is a Czech phrase: Mám z tebe radost, but I'm not sure if it means the same.


----------



## bibax

It means something else.

For example, when a boy is good in mathematics or baseball, his father says to him:

*Mám z tebe radost, chlapče.

Děláš mi radost, synu.*

(roughly _"I am proud/happy/glad/pleased that you are so good in ..., son"_)


----------



## bibax

I am afraid that we have no such phrase in Czech.

In Czech I should say:

*Mám z toho radost.* = I am happy for it. (= I am happy for the event, not for the friend)

or

*Sdílím tvou radost.* = I share your happiness. (which sounds terribly bookish, can be used in letters)


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, and I am afraid we don't have such a phrase either. I just could imaginate such situation and what to say, I personally would say simply: To jsem rád! To je ale skvělé! That's why I was curious if other languages use something similar, Romance language do.


----------



## Pleuroto

In Spanish = Me alegro por ti


----------



## Encolpius

Pleuroto said:


> In Spanish = Me alegro por ti



Hola Peluroto! Bienvenida al foro y muchas gracias por tu comentario. Espero verte por aquí a menudo. Necesitamos también las frases espanoles. Enc.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Masaya ako dahil may kagalakan ka./ ang kasayahan mo'y kagalakan ko rin naman.*Dumaget; _Magkamages on kagaelakan e ketam./malegayaok be malegayaka pala._


----------



## nooij

In Dutch it'd be _"Ik ben blij voor je."_, which is pretty much a literal translation.


----------



## SuperXW

In Chinese, 
我（真）替你高兴/开心。 "I'm (really) glad/happy for you."
It's too formal though. You won't hear Chinese people say it too often. 
Commonly, people just say 真好！/太好了！ "Really good!/Very good!" means "great!", when they're feeling happy for you.


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swenska: *
_Jag är glad för din skull_ = I'm happy for your sake. It can be used as a reply when a friend gives some pleasant news, for example: had all answers correct on a test; got a new job/apartment; found out that she's pregnant etc.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:
よかったねyokattane (it's glad). Especially we don't say a phrase like "for you".


----------



## ger4

The German expression is surprisingly similar to the Spanish one: 


Pleuroto said:


> In Spanish = Me alegro por ti


 _Ich freue_ _mich_ _für_ _dich_. 
_sich freuen_ is a reflexive verb meaning something like 'to be happy', 'to be glad', 'to rejoice'


----------



## JaneDoeph

In Filipino/Tagalog we say it, _*masaya ako para sa iyo*_.


----------



## ger4

Another option in German (perhaps more idiomatic) is to use an impersonal construction with the accusative:

"_Das freut mich für dich!_" (often shortened to "_Freut mich für dich!_")
_das_ 'that', 'it'
_freut_ 'makes glad'
_mich_ 'me', accusative case
_für_ 'for'
_dich_ 'you', accusative case


----------



## 123xyz

> _mich_ 'me', dative case



Isn't this accusative too, just like "dich", whereas the dative would be "mir"?


----------



## ger4

123xyz said:


> Isn't this accusative too, just like "dich", whereas the dative would be "mir"?


I was just going to edit it but thanks anyway!


----------



## 123xyz

I thought I might as well ask, in case you hadn't noticed.

Macedonian:

*Мило ми е (за тебе) *- lit. sweet to me it is (for you)
*Драго ми е (за тебе)* - lit. dear to me it is (for you)

More emphatic versions of the above:

*Баш ми е мило (за тебе)* - lit. quite to me is sweet (for you)
*Баш ми е драго (за тебе) *- lit. quite to me is dear (for you)

The "for you" part is usually left out, just like when one says "I'm glad" in English in response to some positive news concerning one's collocutor (although one cannot simply say "I'm happy", at least not without changing the meaning too much).


----------



## kloie

Serbian
Drago mi je zbog tebe


----------

